# mental health?? target ?



## UmmmmmGS (Oct 15, 2019)

i've been going through quite a time recently. I decided that maybe it's best to get help for that. I have health insurance with target and everything. what kind of help is target with either therapists, or mental health facilities, or inpatient mental services?


----------



## Kartman (Oct 15, 2019)

Whatever it is, expect very little.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Benefits - Has anyone used the TM Life Resources free counseling?
					

Hey guys, I’m wondering if anyone has used the TMLR for the free counseling and if so, how did it go? What was the experience like and how does it work? I’ve been struggling with anxiety and possible depression but don’t have insurance at the moment. I’m sorry if this has been asked before or if...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 16, 2019)

UmmmmmGS said:


> i've been going through quite a time recently. I decided that maybe it's best to get help for that. I have health insurance with target and everything. what kind of help is target with either therapists, or mental health facilities, or inpatient mental services?


5 free sessions every year with a therapist (not target affiliated). See link above— use the resource.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 16, 2019)

That's a great place to start!  Go on targetpayandbenefits.com too.  You can see what additional help is available under your coverage plan.


----------



## LUR99 (Oct 22, 2019)

United healthcare through Target offers mental health benefits, they even have a large list of virtual providers ( video chat sessions) who can provide counseling and prescribe meds. The online visits have no co-pay.


----------

